# Kutterangeln in Holland



## Ozan (13. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

 würde gerne im Februar, März oder April mal für 1 Tag nach Holland zum Dosch oder Makrele Angeln. Kann jemand einen Kutter/Rederei empfehlen wo man auch was fängt?


----------



## Weißtanne (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Holland*

Hallo Ozan

In der Jahreszeit, in der du fahren möchtest,wirst du keine Makrelen zu Gesicht bekommen. Auf Makrele wird normaler weise erst im Laufe vom Mai geangelt, da diese Fische dann erst zu fangen sind.
Im Februar-März solltest du bedenken, dass der Kabeljau mitten im Laichgeschäft steckt.U.a. deshalb  fahren in Den Helder die MS Mercuur und die MS Franz Narrebout Februar bis Mitte März erst gar nicht zum Fischen raus.Für mich VORBILDLICH.

Jetzt zu den Fangerfolgen.Ich war gestern mit der Valkerie von Stellendam aus raus.Ich habe recht ordentlich gefangen aber wer keine Erfahrung mit dem Bootsangeln in Holland hat (so war es auch gestern) der schaut ziemlich belämmert drein am Ende des Tages.Um die Fangaussichten zu optimieren sollte auf jeden Fall die Strömung stimmen.(Bei Voll-und Neumomd  ist die Strömung bekanntlich sehr stark.)
hier mal eine Liste mit brauchbaren Booten in den NL.

http://www.zeevissers.com/index.html
http://www.vissersclub-neptunus.be/html/botengids_nederland.htm


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Holland*



Weißtanne schrieb:


> Jetzt zu den Fangerfolgen.Ich war gestern mit der Valkerie von Stellendam aus raus.Ich habe recht ordentlich gefangen aber wer keine Erfahrung mit dem Bootsangeln in Holland hat (so war es auch gestern) der schaut ziemlich belämmert drein am Ende des Tages.



Hallo Weißtanne,
kannst du das vllt. etwsa konkretisieren worauf es beim Meeres-Bootsangeln in Holland ankommt? Würde mich auch mal interessieren worauf man da beim Angeln achten muss. Danke schon mal #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Holland*

Naturköder, oder?


----------



## Ozan (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Holland*



Weißtanne schrieb:


> Hallo Ozan
> 
> In der Jahreszeit, in der du fahren möchtest,wirst du keine Makrelen zu Gesicht bekommen. Auf Makrele wird normaler weise erst im Laufe vom Mai geangelt, da diese Fische dann erst zu fangen sind.
> Im Februar-März solltest du bedenken, dass der Kabeljau mitten im Laichgeschäft steckt.U.a. deshalb fahren in Den Helder die MS Mercuur und die MS Franz Narrebout Februar bis Mitte März erst gar nicht zum Fischen raus.Für mich VORBILDLICH.
> ...



während der Laichzeit der Dorsche wollt ich dann natürlich auch nicht raus. Erfahrung sollte auf dem Kutter vorhanden sein, da gehe ich mal von aus wenn ich zum Kutterangeln fahre oder wie meinste das mit der Erfahrung?


----------



## Weißtanne (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Holland*

Wie fange ich an? Zu 90% wird beim Angeln vom treibenden Boot mit Naturködern und da i.d.R. mit Wattwürmern , geangelt. Bei der Angelei auf Kabeljau werden fast ausschließlich Wracks angefahren ,da ist der Materialverlust oft entsprechend.In den letzten Jahren hat sich auch das Fischen  mit Pilkern oder mit schweren Jigs (100 gr +++)etwas etabliert,ich denke als Ergebnis der Wolfsbarschangelei,(die vom Boot aus komplett eingeschlafen ist ,aus hinreichend bekannten Gründen). 
Durch die doch heftige Strömung sind Grundbleie um die 400 gr der Standart (manchmal auch viel mehr). In Nordholland ist die Strömung etwas geringer als nähe Ärmelkanal im Süden . Wie auch in der Ostsee , fängst du die Kabeljau ,Pollak etc grundnah. Dafür werden von den Holländer kräftige Stationärrollen benutzt und weniger Multis.Daran erkennst du meistens uns Deutsche|rolleyes .Die Ruten sollten entsprechend kräftiges Rückgrat haben aber dennoch sensibel sein.(ich fische eine nicht mehr ganz so junges Modell von Byron mit einem WG von 400gr und einer Länge von 3,25m)
Wenn eine Geflochtene auf der Rolle (min. eine 6000 Größe) ist , sollte ähnlich Norwegen ca 5 m Mono der Stärke 0,50 mm und gerne auch mehr als Scheuerschutz vorgeschaltet werden , denn die Stahlkanten der Wracks kennen keine Gnade bei Geflecht.Als Vorfächer benutze ich handelsübliche 3er Oktopusssysteme 3/0 oder 4/0 meistens in der Farbkombination rot-gelb.Die kaufe ich auch beim Skipper,denn dann hast du meistens die richtigen. Ich kürze die Tentakeln  bis an den Hakenbogen ein,ich meine das verringert die Fehlbissquote. Auf die Haken ziehe ich dann die Wattwürmer . Ausprobieren ob es besser ist den Gummioktopuss etwas hochzuschieben damit die Würmer freier sind.Als Alternative dazu benutze ich die 2er Paternoster mit den langen Drahtseitenarmen Hakengrösse ebenfalls 3/0  4/0 ohne jegliches Gedönse dran.Mit Wattis bestückt und oder etwas Messermuschelfleisch drauf.Beim Biss zügig anschlagen und hochleiern, denn die größeren Fische verdrücken sich gerne ins Wrack , dann hast du verloren und ich denke der Fisch auch.  Bei vielen Wracks hast du eine Strömungskante ,die es auszunutzen gilt , damit der Köder wieder den Grund erreicht also Schnur geben , denn im Strömungschatten sind die Bissaussichten oft am Besten.Da ist lange Erfahrung deutlich von Vorteil.
Ankern am Wrack habe ich noch nicht mitgemacht.Deshalb kann ich da nichts zu sagen.Diese Touren werden selten angeboten sind dann jedoch ruck zuck ausgebucht.

Angeln vom verankerten Boot auf Plattfische oder Wittlinge.
Da sind Krallenbleie mit einem Gewicht von 350 gr die Regel.Es werden meistens die handelsüblichen  3er Paternoster mit Drahtseitenarmen genommen .Entsprechend zum Blei sind Rolle und Rute dimensioniert.Köder je nach Jahreszeit :Wattwurm in den kalten Monaten, Seeringelwürmer (Zager)in der wärmeren Jahreszeit.Ich habe immer beide dabei,man weiß ja nie.
Beim diesem Angeln ist es wirklich wichtig gegen die Strömungsrichtung auszuwerfen,Blei bei OFFENEM BÜGEL absinken zu lassen und danach noch kräftig Schnur ablaufen  lassen.Das garantiert mir,dass die Montagen auf Grund liegen bleiben und nicht abtreiben.Ich habe einen gewaltigen Schnurbogen  der gewollt ist!!
Ich fische auch nur Mono Schnur 0,40 mm,die bei Strömung etwas vom Strömungsdruck abfedert und ein Herauslösen des Grundbleies und damit ein Abtreiben verhindert(Bei Geflecht passiert das doch immer wieder).Durch die extrem starke Spannung meiner Leine siehst du jeden Zupfer an der Rutenspitze.
Wenn alle Mitstreiter in dieser Art verfahren gibt es auch garantiert wenig Vertüddel mit den anderen Anglern. Wenn der Zielfisch die Seezunge sein soll , müssen die Seitenarme zusätzlich mit Blei beschwert werden , denn für diesen Fisch muss der Köder auf jeden Fall ruhig am Grund liegen. Solche Paternoster sind in den niederländischen küstennahen Fachgeschäften käuflich zu erwerben.
Wer denkt das ist alles das berühmte Latein der darf sich gerne einer Tour anschliessen und soll mir eine PN schreiben.
Ich hoffe einige Fragezeichen beseitigt zu haben , wenn nicht versuche ich weitere Fragen zu beantworten.

Bis dahin


----------



## bacalo (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Holland*

Interessant; vielen Dank für die gereichten Info´s.

 Da sieht man es wieder, Angeln kann so vielseitig sein.
 Neben dem entsprechenden Equipment bedarf es umfangreiche Kenntnisse und Fertigkeiten.
 Tja, wer sagt den, dass das Angeln langweilig ist|rolleyes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Holland*

@ Weißtanne:
Gaaanz großes Kino, wie Du das erklärt hast!

Ausführlich, in aller Breite, damit kann sich jeder mal grob vorstellen, was ihn erwartet.

Und auch,. dass das nicht mit dem Dorschangeln in der Ostsee auch nur ansatzweise vergleichbar ist..

Danke Dir dafür, gaaanz großes Kino!!


----------



## Weißtanne (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Holland*

@bastido das mit den Wassertiefen hält sich in Grenzen.Die meisten Wracks liegen in 30 und 40 m Wassertiefe.Aber nach 4 Std angeln ist das schon ein wenig anstrengend.Wenn man dazu rechnet, dass das Offshore Boot mit dem ich unterwegs bin  ca.3 Std lang mit 25 Kn rauskachelt ist das schon heftig,ich werde halt auch nicht jünger. Es gibt auch keinen Filetierplatz an Board , denn bei der Geschwindigkeit und die dadurch bedingten Schläge und Schaukeln ist das Filetieren nahezu unmöglich.Dafür erreichen diese Boote Hotspots fern ab der Küste,die aber auch nur bei entsprechend gutem Wetter erreichbar sind.Wenn sich aber das Wetter nicht an die Vorhersage hält so wie am letzten Samstag, dann wird es besonders "lustig". Statt der vorhergesagten 4 Bft frischte der Wind auf 6 Bft auf und aus 0,50cm Wellenhöhe wurden dann über 2 m .Ich glaube dann macht das Angeln auf keinem Boot der Welt spass.|


----------



## geomas (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Holland*

@ Weißtanne: danke für die Einblicke in das Kutterangeln in/vor Holland!


----------



## angelfreund 1534 (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Holland*



Ozan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> würde gerne im Februar, März oder April mal für 1 Tag nach Holland zum Dosch oder Makrele Angeln. Kann jemand einen Kutter/Rederei empfehlen wo man auch was fängt?


Hallo Ozan 

den Ausführungen  von Weißtanne ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen, alles super beschrieben.
Wir waren mit unserer Truppe zwei mal auf einer Drei Tagestour mit der MS Tender von Lauversoog unterwegs, kann ich nur empfehlen. Super Service und Verpflegung. Gefangen haben wir Dorsche von 2- ca 5 kg, der schwerste war glaube ich knapp 10kg auf der Tour. Es wurden auch einige Leng gefangen. Wie die Fänge bei einer Tagestour sind (kommen ja nicht so weit raus) kann ich nicht sagen.
Aber schau dir mal die Seite an,es werden viele verschiedene Touren angeboten.

LG

https://www.ms-tender.nl/de/


----------



## Ozan (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kutterangeln in Holland*

Wow, vielen Dank für die Hilfreichen Berichte. Scheint wirklich nicht so einfach zu sein dort zu Angeln. Ich werd mal gucken ob ich was passendes für mich finde.


----------

